# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Духовное развитие в семье

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Харе Кришна! Заранее спасибо за потраченное время  :dandavat: 

Моя жена прекрасный и верующий человек, она с удовольствием готовит для Кришны, слушает лекции и вообще "относится" к ведической культуре. Но есть проблемы с соблюдением норм и принципов. Например, она не всегда признает авторитет шастр (в большинстве случаев только тогда, когда ей нравятся указания и мысли). Но по-большей части просто совершает какие-то неблагоприятные поступки из-за не очень развитой дисциплины и, наоборот, развитой эмоциональной сферы. В связи с этим возникло несколько вопросов, на решение которых у самого меня не хватает знания  :sed:  пожалуйста, помогите с этим!

1) Жене частенько снятся сны о том, как она потребляет мясо, периодически ей очень хочется поесть, например, красной икры. Она так воспитана, что, к примеру, не считает убийство рыб чем-то сильно предосудительным и не испытывает к ним сострадания (правда, она грустит по этому поводу и понимает, что это не очень правильно). Вопрос: что мне делать, если в один прекрасный момент она поддастся воздействию чувств и таки отведает мертвичинки? Как правильно вести себя? Очень опасаюсь будущего в этом плане и не знаю, что мне делать, если что.

2) Зефир и пр. всякие штуки, сделанные из яиц, шоколад, чай и пр. Какие аргументы применять против этого, если яйца неоплодотворенные (никто не пострадал), шоколад вообще никому насилия не несет, как и чай - а действие их на ум вообще не заметно ни мне, ни жене? Стоит ли вообще с этим бороться, во всяком случае, пока еще стоит проблема пункта 1?

3) Самое важное. Насчет мантры. Она вроде бы и понимает важность мантры, но, естественно, сама никакого блаженства или еще чего-то от чтения её не ощущает. Наоборот, очень трудно дается чтение её ежедневных 8 кругов. Разбивает на части, с утра занимается любыми делами, разговаривает по телефону - времени на мантру никогда не находится, читается в конце дня, когда уже никаких сил нет.

Другой момент - жена бывшая христианка, иконки с любимыми с детства святыми до сих пор стоят на подоконнике. Так вот, ей приносит ощутимое блаженство, успокоение и радость чтение "Отче наш", слова которого она понимает. Но, читая мантры, она говорит, что не понимает санскрита, а даже и зная значение слов - не "чувствует" этого значения.

Что мне полагается делать, как мужу? Заставлять её читать мантру по утрам (а если вообще перестанет это делать из-за давления)? Не кушать до тех пор, пока она не почитает?  :crazy:  Не трогать её и пусть читает когда хочет и сколько хочет, заниматься только своим развитием в этом направлении? Пускать всё на самотёк не хочется, все же я отвечаю за свою любимую жену. Но и давить тоже не хочу, сами понимаете, прелесть любого занятия исчезает полностью, как только начинает выполняться из-под палки..

 :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Роман!  Я рад знакомству с Вами. Я так же рад возможности оказать Вам помощь. Спасибо Вам за важные и серьезные вопросы, которые Вы задаете в письме. Я почувствовал из Вашего письма, что Вы серьезны в духовной практике и очень ответственны в семейной жизни. Это очень вдохновляет.
Семейная жизнь - это чрезвычайно важная и ответственная сфера жизни человека. Здесь нужно принимать решения и действовать очень аккуратно.
Вначале письма Вы пишите, что Ваша супруга..." не всегда принимает авторитет шастр, а только то, что ей нравится. " На самом деле Роман главное, чтобы она принимала Ваш авторитет. Шастры для женщины предмет непонятный и в какой-то степени даже недоступный. А вот муж для нее в этом плане - это чрезвычайно важный человек. Женщина привязывается к мужчине, как к живому воплощению шастр. Она привязана к нему потому, что он олицетворяет для нее учителя,  и защитника, и покровителя, и даже в какой-то степени - Бога! Поэтому мужа называют ГУРУ-ПАТНИ, Это означает, что его авторитет должен быть достаточно высоким. 
Поэтому, женщине достаточно принимать авторитет своего мужа и следовать за ним, доверять ему и вручать себя ему. А мужу не обязательно требовать от жены жесткого соблюдения всех правил дисциплины, важно то, чтобы он сам стал для нее олицетворением всех духовных принципов. Другими словами, Вы, Роман, должны сами строго следовать духовной жизни: вставать рано утром, проводить службы, повторять внимательно мантру, изучать философию, готовить для Кришны и т. д. Показывая пример духовной жизни, Вы обязательно постепенно будете вдохновлять супругу следовать за Вами. Однако при этом, при всей Вашей серьезности и устремленности, оставайтесь снисходительным и спокойным по отношению к поступкам своей жены. Она женщина, она олицетворяет природу мягкости, доброты, женственности. Поэтому Вы, являясь лидером в семье, сильным, разумным, заботливым, при этом не требуете от жены быть такой же как Вы. Напротив, Вы проявляете по отношению к ней больше внимания и больше заботы. Спрашивайте ее о том что она чувствует и слушайте ее внимательно с участием, не перебивая. Находите больше времени для личностного общения с ней, будьте внимательны к ее потребностям и говорите ей много ласковых и добрых слов. Такое отношение к женщине делает ее счастливой. Это очень важно для Вас и для Ваших отношений с супругой. Счастливая жена может сделать счастливыми всю семью. А если Вы видите, что она что-то не принимает или чему-то не следует, то Вы очень нежно, с любовью должны сказать  ей: " Моя дорогая, моя Богиня,  моя Лакшми,  то, что ты делаешь это хорошо,но не совсем правильно, поэтому, пожалуйста делай вот так! " Смысл того, что мы сейчас обсуждаем, изложен в древней мудрости - " ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ ПОМОЧЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКУ ИЗМЕНИТЬСЯ - ПОЛЮБИТЕ ЕГО " Любовь - сила, способная менять все. 
Таким образом Роман, Вы можете изменить  мировоззрение своей супруги проявляя к ней больше любви и заботы.
По поводу Вашего первого вопроса: Да,у Вашей супруги могут быть желания какой-либо пищи, и даже если она не сдержит себя и съест это, Ваше поведение должно быть однозначным - любовь, понимание и забота! Говорится, что истинная дружба - это хорошо относиться к близкому человеку, даже если он меняется в худшую сторону и совершает разные глупости. Однако своим примером, терпеливо и с чувством уважения Вы тактично должны так же объяснять супруге преимущество вегетарианского питания.
По второму вопросу: Слишком беспокоиться о шоколаде не стоит. Просто будьте сами для своей жены во всем примером - будьте сильным в своих убеждениях, разумным и сострадательным. 
По третьему вопросу: Не нужно насильно заставлять супругу повторять мантру, пусть пока повторяет как и сколько может. Однако аккуратно проповедуйте ей о важности воспевания. Постарайтесь сами воспевать внимательно и молитесь Кришне так же за нее.
Так же, если  у вас есть христианские иконки - это замечательно! Пусть, если ей нравится, она читает им Молитвы.  Здесь необходима Ваша терпимость и спокойствие. Старайтесь общаться с супругой так, чтобы   она постоянно чувствовала Вашу защиту и мудрость. Господь один, и пусть сейчас Он в большей степени  проявляется для супруги через иконки и молитвы, ищите то, что вас объединяет на этом пути. Ваша фраза в конце письма - " ..я отвечаю за свою любимую жену... ", самая важная и она содержит ответ на вопрос. Да, любовь могущественная сила, и если она есть - это главное для успешных отношений в семье. Однако, в отношениях самое опасное - это эгоизм. Эгоизм разрушает все. Эгоизм означает, что должно быть так, как хочу и понимаю я! Поэтому, если Вы действительно чувствуете ответственность за свою любимую жену, заботьтесь о ней без эгоизма, бескорыстно, постоянно, и ваша совместная семейная жизнь постепенно будет расцветать все больше и больше.

И еще, пожалуйста, как семейный человек, изучайте науку отношений в семье. Читайте книги, смотрите видео лекции Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху, О. Гадецкого, О. Торсунова, В. Рузова.  Знания - обязательное условие для семейных отношений!
Будьте счастливы!

Роман, если  у Вас будут вопросы - напишите.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Вирочана Прабху, спасибо за такой прекрасный ответ. Постараюсь следовать этим советам!

----------

